# I don't think its the springs



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have an 04. One side sits lower than the other (drivers side). Thought I read it was bushings, can you guys help me out, thanks


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

springs


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yup. Agree ^^^^ Springs


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Used 06 springs*

I see rear springs from an 06 on ebay with 35k miles. I know we all have problems with oem springs. Mine car is defintely sitting lower and tilted to one side now, but it wasn't always tilted. Think buying springs from the above will correct the problem ? Does anyone know the length of our springs, does length matter (asking for it with this question, I know LOL)? Thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Personally I would just buy some aftermarket springs. The stock suspension is horrible and I wouldn't buy the same parts to fix the problem. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i had the same issue with my firebird, i thought when i install the eibach springs, it would fix the issue. man was i wrong, it was the same with eibach springs and all 4 new shocks. i think problem lays somewhere else, as gm left passanger to sit lower then driver on purpose.

to go to the length, to examine this, i even installed the oem springs on the passanger side and left eibach on driver, just to see if that would lower the car on the driver side. once again, the passanger was sitting lower than the driver side, so i just said f it. spent so much time on it, nothing bad out of it, the car handeled and performed well


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't waste money on OEM springs (and for sure don't get Eibachs). Lovells, King or Pedders are the ones to get.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its a guarantee that OEM springs will be shot if they came off of a car with zero miles. If you want stock height springs you can get them from King, Pedders, and Lovells. If you going to change the springs change the dampners too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy King. They are a quality product, but the ride is REALLY harsh.


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Where would I be without GTO Forum, Stay cool, Stay GTO


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Kings would be a great choice if you like auto x or the like. Considerably less body roll than Pedders or Lovells due to higher spring rates. They're not for the faint of heart on the street or necessary for people who only like straight line performance. I love my King hhd springs, even on the street. Makes an on or off ramp feel like a straight away.


----------

